# Sram Red Shifter work with Dura Ace 9spd front derailleur?



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I ordered the Sram Red shifters, rear derailleur, cassette and chain. But I am planning to keep my Dura Ace 9spd front derailleur. Will my FD work with the Sram shifting system? I am hoping the Dura Ace will work fine so I can save $$ from having to change it.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm still running a Dura-ace 10 sp. ft. derailleur with my Red shifters and it works pretty well. I get a bit of chain rub in the two highest gears when I'm in my 39t, but I almost never run those combinations.

Still waiting to see if SRAM makes any changes to their Red ft. derailleur before making the leap.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

epicxt. You get chain rub in the two highest gear when you are in 39t even when you adjust the FD's outter most position with the adjusting screw?

Do you get any rub when you are in 53T and the two lowest gears?

What's wrong with the current RED FD?


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes. The high limit adjuster plays no role in the derailleur's position when it is in the small chainring. That is solely dependant on cable tension.

I get no rub in *any* gears in the large chainring (Red has the trim setting in the large chainring, instead of the small like Rival and Force).

I think the problem stems from the DA derailleur having a slightly narrower gate (I think) than SRAM derailleurs, so without a trim setting in the small chainring the derailleur can't accomodate for the entire range of the 10sp cassette.

My Rival-equipped bike (ft. and r. derailleurs + brifters) doesn't rub in any gears, period.

According to various sources (dealer networks and rider feedback) there have been complaints that the titanium ft. derailleur plates are a bit too flexy to handle shifting as effectively as desired. Again, I have no personal experience with the Red ft. mech, so I can't verify this first-hand. I'm just waiting until it's all sorted out for certain.

I have absolutely no complaints about my Red shifters!:thumbsup: (other than the replacement cost if I crash them out:cryin: )


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

epicxt said:


> Yes. The high limit adjuster plays no role in the derailleur's position when it is in the small chainring. That is solely dependant on cable tension.
> )



thanks for your info Epcxt.

My DA derailleur is a 9spd version, so perhaps it's a bit wider than the DA 10spd version so maybe I won't get the rub. I will know when my order arrives in a week or two whether it will rub or not.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Hopefully it will work! Keep me posted on how it works out, and good luck.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

It's confirmed! Yes Sram Red does work with 9spd Dura Ace front derailleur without any problems at all.


----------

